# Talking about Modding.. Some Problems.. :)



## koolent (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi,

I want to ask about modding my case.. PSU - Corsair CX430 v2

Well, I will not be buying strips and Rods as my Case has no side window, but wherever I can I will.. 

So basically *I am talking about Individual 2v LEDs, haw many 2v LEDs can be installed to one 4-Pin connector ?*

*The configuration is in my signature and I want to add 4 fans to my Cabinet* also, *will this PSU be enough as I will get The PSU and The graphics card it by the end of his month..*


----------



## avinandan012 (Mar 21, 2012)

asuming those are normal 120mm fans each power draw is about~4W

so 4x4W=16W

a 1meter led strip ~10W(dont know exactly)

4 pin connector have +5v|GND|GND|+12V
so you cannot directly use those LEDs, u need some resistance. Otherwise they will burn.
Instead you can purchase led strips ~Rs.120/meter


----------



## koolent (Mar 21, 2012)

What if I apply many LEDs ?


----------



## dibya_kol (Mar 22, 2012)

more leds = more power consumptions (it is nominal though). Yes, case may look great  but u need transparent side panel as well, to see 'diwali lightings' inside ur case ...


----------



## koolent (Mar 22, 2012)

how many LEDs can I install per connector, please tell.


----------

